# Suche Aufgabe!



## Banana (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben, damit ich einwenig die Praxis in der Javaprogrammierung erhalte. Doch leider fehlen mir die Ideen, was ich den so programmieren könnte.

Habt ihr da vielleicht einpaar kleine Anregungen für mich?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß Banana


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

Benutz mal die Forensuche, solche Fragen kommen öffters. Ansonsten: Was kannst du denn schon alles?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

> Benutz mal die Forensuche

vorsicht, nie sowas vorschlagen, wenn es keine sinnvollen Suchbegriffe gibt 
habe selber schon versucht, alte Vorschlagsthreads zu finden


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Benutz mal die Forensuche
> 
> vorsicht, nie sowas vorschlagen, wenn es keine sinnvollen Suchbegriffe gibt
> habe selber schon versucht, alte Vorschlagsthreads zu finden



Was aber definitiv an der kaputten Suche liegt *grml*


----------



## Banana (13. Aug 2007)

ich habe immer etwas einwenig rumprogrammiert, aber noch nie ein richtiges programm geschrieben:

hab dabei folgende themen einmal behandelt:

-variablen
-operatoren
-typumwandlungen
-objekte und klassem
-arrays
-kontrollstrukturen
-vererbung
-methoden
-einlesen von der tastatur


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

Beschäftige dich doch mal ein wenig mit GUI!

Als Übung: Taschenrechner in der Konsole. Kannst dir dazu ja einen kleinen Parser schreiben und den dann immer weiter erweitern!


----------



## Banana (13. Aug 2007)

Ach ja mit GUI habe ich auch schon einwenig herum experimentiert 

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden? du meinst ich sollte einen taschenrechner für die Konsole programmieren und anschließend einen "Übersetzer/Umwandler" der meinen Code dann in Code umwandelt, der den Taschenrechner als grafische Oberfläche darstellt?
Ist es dann nicht einfacher und schneller einfach die taschenrechner direkt als oberfläche zu programmieren???


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2007)

nein hast mich nicht richtig verstanden  . Eingabe bei deinem Taschenrechner auf der Konsole: 2+2*5 deine Ausgabe: 12. Und das lässt sich dann noch um jede Menge weitere Funktionen erweitern  .


----------



## Banana (13. Aug 2007)

Achso hast du das gemeint 

Ok ich werd mich dann mal damit beschäftigen.
danke für deinen tipp


----------



## SebiB90 (13. Aug 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein hast mich nicht richtig verstanden  . Eingabe bei deinem Taschenrechner auf der Konsole: 2+2*5 deine Ausgabe: 12. Und das lässt sich dann noch um jede Menge weitere Funktionen erweitern  .


schau in die FAQ und du hast nen fertigen parser
ich habe mal versucht den mit variablen zu erweitern z.b. 5a*5b+25ab = 50ab
naja funzt net so ganz...bzw teilweise mal funktioniert, nur da muss man tausend regeln beachten und daher i-wie den code verbaut =/


----------



## The_S (14. Aug 2007)

Ich will das Ding nicht, ich hab selber nen Parser (ohne in die FAQ zu gucken  ). Ist halt imho ne super Übung. Und da sowieso nie jemand in die FAQ guckt, wäre ihm das auch gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn du ihn nicht darauf hingewiesen hättest


----------



## celloman (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei java zwei Dateien in eine Datei Kopieren kann ohne sie zu überschreiben.

Danke


----------



## Beni (21. Sep 2007)

Mach bitte einen neuen Thread in einer passenden Rubrik für diese Frage auf...

*geschlossen*


----------

